# Avoid sleekez



## dianchi (22 September 2015)

HI All,

I know that we often have a whinge about products, but please do not part with your money to this company.

Poor product, badly finished, wont refund, poor customer service, over priced!

Much better coat removing products out there!!!

Dont make the mistake i did!


----------



## PorkChop (22 September 2015)

Ohh, I have been tempted, so thank you for confirming not to part with my money


----------



## Red-1 (22 September 2015)

I have never heard of this product. Just googled it and it seems to look like a hacksaw blade set into a wooden handle? On the video it looks to get the hair out.

I would be very careful giving a vague dis on a company. I think it would be more helpful if you were specific in exactly what was wrong with the product and in what way they showed poor customer service?

I guess the price is worth it to some, not to others.


----------



## conniegirl (22 September 2015)

Sleekez is a cheap, far too large, poorly thought out copy of the furminator.

The furminator is worth its weight in gold!


----------



## dianchi (22 September 2015)

Placed order- no mention of no stock- immediately took money
3 Days later send a no stock email, with a week extra lead time
Arrives, Postage costs 1/2 of what they charged (so over chargement), poorly wrapped/ envelopes ripped- no packing slip etc

Product its self is nice to hold in the hand, but is an untreated bit of wood that marks easily and not sure what will happen if it gets damp.
The "blade" was covered in glue from poor manufacture which I had to pick off before being able to use.
You cant replace the blade as its just glued in, so when it dulls or blunts you have to buy a whole new one.

Contacted them and they didnt care, no apology, stated prices are set by the states (where its cheaper?!), no offer to help.
£25 out of pocket.

Def should have stuck with old tried and tested shedding blades!

http://www.barnstormers.co.uk/acatalog/Grooming_Accessories.html


----------



## Shady (22 September 2015)

How did you pay D ? you might be able to claim back the money ' goods not fit for purpose, poor quality' etc ,  i use paypal now for this reason so i can open a case and i've won 3 times now for shoddy goods, i hate losing money that i work my butt off to earn so i'm sorry you are out of pocket, it sucks, xxxx


----------



## Equi (22 September 2015)

I have used a furminator and found it crap lol im a fan of just a normal shedding blade


----------



## keepitugly (22 September 2015)

I actually have one of these and I think it's really good, not as good as it looked on the video mind you, but still I find it better than a normal shedding blade. I had no problems with packaging/stock/delivery etc.


----------



## dianchi (22 September 2015)

Shady- didn't realise I could do that with PayPal will get onto it!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 September 2015)

equi said:



			I have used a furminator and found it crap lol im a fan of just a normal shedding blade
		
Click to expand...

Me too you can't go wrong at £3.50!


----------



## Equi (22 September 2015)

Pinkvboots said:



			Me too you can't go wrong at £3.50!
		
Click to expand...

whaaaat i think mine was like 9.99! Rip off!


----------



## ester (22 September 2015)

I have an equigroomer from clippersharp, the small one as I have little hands. 

It is fab and doesn't clog up like a furminator.


----------



## WestCoast (22 September 2015)

I've just bought one of these and am very happy with it. My horse seems to love being groomed with it as well.


----------



## Dubsie (23 September 2015)

Under the Distance Selling Regulations you have the right to inspect the goods and if not happy return them (at your cost) for a full refund including refund of the postage you paid to the company.  All you need do is advise them within 7 days that you're cancelling the contract, and return it with the original packaging - I'd recommend using a signed for delivery. They have to refund you.


----------



## Barnacle (23 September 2015)

I ordered 5 of these. They were out of stock then also but not a big deal. Got them, all good. Perfectly happy. They are better than a furminator in my opinion and far more effective than a traditional shedding blade. There is now a company producing an identical copy of this product in the UK, however. I can't remember what it's called but if you want the product without the hassle of shipping, that's where to go.


----------



## 9tails (24 September 2015)

Barnacle said:



			I ordered 5 of these. They were out of stock then also but not a big deal. Got them, all good. Perfectly happy. They are better than a furminator in my opinion and far more effective than a traditional shedding blade. There is now a company producing an identical copy of this product in the UK, however. I can't remember what it's called but if you want the product without the hassle of shipping, that's where to go.
		
Click to expand...

It's the Equigroomer.  Better quality product too from images.


----------



## dianchi (24 September 2015)

I am mildly annoyed that I will end up out of pocket for 2x Shipping cos their product is cr@p

More than happy to send back but I think its a little unfair that when they over charged for postage that i lose that plus the cost of having to send back


----------



## merlinsquest (24 September 2015)

But they haven't overcharged you for postage, someone has to actually pack the thing which takes time & has to be paid for, plus the packing materials aren't free either. If they have sent it Royal Mail rather than a courier then they have also had to drive to the Post Office as well, so more time involved. If you are unhappy, then pack it up & send it back as you are entitled to do, the returns policy should be clearly displayed on their website.


----------



## keenbean (25 September 2015)

Hello, I've just bought the EquiGroomer from Clippersharp too. Its so good way better than the furminator and what's better is it comes in lots of pretty colours! ive used it on my dog too. Here's a link to buy them http://www.clippersharp.com/prod/equigroomer they are on FB too


----------



## jt123 (4 October 2015)

Dianchi,

As a representative of SleekEZ, I am guessing that this was from several months ago when we had an onslaught of orders from the Spring.  I do not know to whom you had such an experience from SleekEZ, or if you even ordered direct.   I do know that the shipping overseas is exactly what the commercial rate is that we actually pass on to the customer.  We do not even charge a handling fee to the customer.  
As far as the condition of the product when you received it that is totally unacceptable.  We did have a period of time that product was going directly from the mill to a fulfillment house so there was some oversight in quality control.  Furthermore, all units were instructed to be individually shrink wrapped and contain information.  The packing slip is on the customs form that is stuck to the package.
Because of various complaints, shipments not sent or the wrong order received, we no longer contract with that fulfillment house and are once again sending orders direct. You should have NEVER received a product that looked as you described.  
All the product have been finished with a wax coating, and it is then shrink wrapped.
As for the blade, it isn't a "blade" per se that needs to be sharpened.  It is actually a patented metal unit with a specific pattern of tiny teeth made specifically for SleekEZ. It really does not become dull.  It does not shave the hair.  If it does not seem to be as effective, take a good scrub with a brush to the teeth to clean between the teeth.  You might also apply some wood conditioner to the handle and olive oil to the blade to preserve it.  I have been using the same as many of our customers for over three years now.  So, it is a great value considering its effectiveness and life.
If you will please email us again at info@sleekez.com, I will see to it that this is rectified immediately and we can refund you or send to you one as it should have been sent in the first place.
We do have two distributors in the UK now and hope that this will reduce the cost of shipping.  We have sold many to the UK and continue having happy customers.  Eqclusive.com and Wrightequine.com are fabulous and put the customer first.
Again, so sorry that you had this experience.  We did have a bit of a tough time last April and May and did the best that we could with a limited staff.  We have learned our lessons and hope to never have any of our customers have such an experience.  We DO love our customers and think of all as part of a large family.


----------



## Equi (4 October 2015)

Glad that post had come on here. Much better than some other companies responses! Wel done sleekez


----------



## Doormouse (4 October 2015)

equi said:



			Glad that post had come on here. Much better than some other companies responses! Wel done sleekez
		
Click to expand...

Here, here. Really good to see a company responding so sensibly to an unhappy customer.


----------



## conniegirl (4 October 2015)

Well done sleekeze. Other companies take note that is how you deal with a dissatisfied customer!


----------



## dianchi (8 October 2015)

jt123 said:



			Dianchi,

As a representative of SleekEZ, I am guessing that this was from several months ago when we had an onslaught of orders from the Spring.  I do not know to whom you had such an experience from SleekEZ, or if you even ordered direct.   I do know that the shipping overseas is exactly what the commercial rate is that we actually pass on to the customer.  We do not even charge a handling fee to the customer.  
As far as the condition of the product when you received it that is totally unacceptable.  We did have a period of time that product was going directly from the mill to a fulfillment house so there was some oversight in quality control.  Furthermore, all units were instructed to be individually shrink wrapped and contain information.  The packing slip is on the customs form that is stuck to the package.
Because of various complaints, shipments not sent or the wrong order received, we no longer contract with that fulfillment house and are once again sending orders direct. You should have NEVER received a product that looked as you described.  
All the product have been finished with a wax coating, and it is then shrink wrapped.
As for the blade, it isn't a "blade" per se that needs to be sharpened.  It is actually a patented metal unit with a specific pattern of tiny teeth made specifically for SleekEZ. It really does not become dull.  It does not shave the hair.  If it does not seem to be as effective, take a good scrub with a brush to the teeth to clean between the teeth.  You might also apply some wood conditioner to the handle and olive oil to the blade to preserve it.  I have been using the same as many of our customers for over three years now.  So, it is a great value considering its effectiveness and life.
If you will please email us again at info@sleekez.com, I will see to it that this is rectified immediately and we can refund you or send to you one as it should have been sent in the first place.
We do have two distributors in the UK now and hope that this will reduce the cost of shipping.  We have sold many to the UK and continue having happy customers.  Eqclusive.com and Wrightequine.com are fabulous and put the customer first.
Again, so sorry that you had this experience.  We did have a bit of a tough time last April and May and did the best that we could with a limited staff.  We have learned our lessons and hope to never have any of our customers have such an experience.  We DO love our customers and think of all as part of a large family.
		
Click to expand...

Have PM you on this.
Hopefully can get this sorted as still have a cr@p product at the moment and an impossible distributor/reseller that you name above!


----------



## Queenbee (8 October 2015)

dianchi said:



			Have PM you on this.
Hopefully can get this sorted as still have a cr@p product at the moment and an impossible distributor/reseller that you name above!
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic to see such a response from the seller on here... I echo the sentiment of equi, perhaps one of the best seller responses I have seen on HHO, I really hope this can resolve the issue for dianchi, and hopefully from the tone of the sellers post they will be interested to hear that one of their resellers are not portraying them in a favorable light.

Fingers crossed for a good resolution on this dianchi


----------



## Shavings (8 October 2015)

I have one and wouldnt recommend, its big heavy
levi will let me so some areas of him but not all over and he aint a "sensitive" soul!


----------



## ester (18 February 2016)

a moulting native horse?


----------



## Lintel (18 February 2016)

It is rubbish..  Not bad for finer coats but hairy Highland no!!


----------



## eggs (18 February 2016)

I use blunt hacksaw blades - do the job well and don't cost anything.


----------



## ester (18 February 2016)

my easigroomer does good on a hairy welsh... 

eggs essentially they are hacksaw blades so . Not something I have a ready supply of though


----------



## LD&S (18 February 2016)

equi said:



			I have used a furminator and found it crap lol im a fan of just a normal shedding blade
		
Click to expand...

I have a furminator and it's brilliant but that is on greyhounds I'm not sure it would be up to the task with a horse.

I am another huge fan of the shedding blade, cheap and easy to use.


----------

